# my new albino cories!!!!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

so i got 4 new albino Corydoras in my 10 gallon betta tank. Albinos are truly active cories lots of energy and very spazzy
here they are


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Cute. Nice cories.

They are very active too, its fun to watch.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

yes it is, unlike most all the other cories i have owned(lots), they are constantly swimming around, not on the bottom either. weird little cories!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pictures! My Albino cories are definitely the most active ones I have.  I wish I had my camera at the lfs the other day. They had Albino cories for sale and had about 15-20 in a tank and they were all lined up at the front of the tank, kind of piled on each other, but in a line and it was so cute. If only I had my camera.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have 2 False Julli's that stay in the back and hide all of the time. Sad because they are such beautiful fish. But my bronze and albino's are always front and center. They steal the show. I really must get more of them soon.
CF, what kind are those in your avitar? Are they Julli's? I love them.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

aww. they are so cute.. lol.. i love albino species.. LOL....


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> CF, what kind are those in your avitar? Are they Julli's? I love them


thanks! i love them too! Actually its a common mistake to call them julli's but in fact they are C. Trilinatus, the three lined corydoras. Those are my two enormous females that are now nearly 3 inches long, and they are a very large bodied cory. There are only 2 because i cant find any others!

I bet that line of cories was very cute justonemore20!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have 3 albinos in my 20 gallon, but one of my females is huge! i ended up called her jabba, after that gross thing from star wars


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

Very cute! I'm planning on adding 6 Cories to my tank, albinos being my number one choice, as my gravel is black.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

oooo that would be sweet!


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

cool, i saw some of those at petco today. i was going to get some, but i got a betta, and other stuff instead


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

well i got both, just the betta 2 months ago


----------

